# BAGHDAD | Al-Rasheed City | 1,250 ha | Pro



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

* Al Rasheed City Masterplan* Baghdad,


----------



## B.Eng (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice Badgad :cheers: 

Finally good news from Iraq :banana:


----------

